# Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 46)



## ripjack13 (Nov 11, 2018)

*Do you watch any kind of TV shows based on the building/construction/woodworking trades? *
*And what are they?*









**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer,
And of course the builder, crazy doc, farmer, hawaiian crazy bird feeder maker and the wacko floridian bee keeper...


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 11, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Nov 11, 2018)

Building off grid. Only for hopes and dreams though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Nov 11, 2018)

Woodwright Shop, Woodsmith Shop, and a lot of You Tube.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 11, 2018)

I used too, but most of the shows have gone away and I dont have cable TV anymore and rarely watch it. I liked the woodrights shop, of course Norm, David Mark's, the wordsmiths shop, rough cut when it first came out. But now it's mostly YouTube.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Nov 11, 2018)

There’s just not that much on tv. Only ones I can see with any regularity are on PBS—Saturday mornings— right when I want to be in the shop.
Rough cut, woodsmith—etc.— if they’re not running some kind music or health thing.
I haven’t visited youtube much— costs time to filter through what I don’t want to see. 
Other than that, I guess the next things I watch are the videos on sites like Craft Supply that are actually quite good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## justallan (Nov 11, 2018)

I'd forgot about The Yankee Workshop. Great show and a great host.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (Nov 11, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> I used too, but most of the shows have gone away and I dont have cable TV anymore and rarely watch it. I liked the woodrights shop, of course Norm, David Mark's, the wordsmiths shop, rough cut when it first came out. But now it's mostly YouTube.


What Greg said.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 11, 2018)

I watch Roy Underhill sometimes, Wordsmith Shop sometimes. Nick Offerman did a show called Making It on network TV that was a Maker Reality show that was pretty good. Like others, I look on YouTube for different things, and of course @Kenbo's YouTube shows. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 2 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 11, 2018)

Oh yeah I forgot about that kenbo guy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Karl_TN (Nov 11, 2018)

Not much worth watching on TV lately. Luckily humorous videos like @Kenbo and Tim Yoder's can be found on YouTube.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 11, 2018)

Mostly online/YouTube stuff for me... Diresta, Andy Rawls, This Old Tony, Clickspring, Pask Makes, Frank Howarth, and a smattering of others.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Nov 11, 2018)

DKMD said:


> Mostly online/YouTube stuff for me... Diresta, Andy Rawls, This Old Tony, Clickspring, Pask Makes, Frank Howarth, and a smattering of others.



Dude, I'm not that much older than you I don't think!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 12, 2018)

Nothing really on TV anymore  so it’s mostly YouTube and Vimeo. We should compile a list of good videos/shows in a thread.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Herb G. (Nov 12, 2018)

I used to watch TOH. Then it went to commercial based TV. 
A once 30 min. show is only 16 mins. now because of commercials.
I don't watch much TV now, only the weather when it's getting bad so I know
when to dig out my shovels & now my snowblower.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barefoot (Nov 18, 2018)

We like the shows about people living off the grid, like "Life Below Zero" and such. There's always somebody doing some kind of woodworking with whole trees or salvage and that's fun and imaginative. Otherwise, most TV is POOR and the shows, as Herb pointed out, are now mostly commercials--about medicines that most people can't afford anyway. It's horrible how they push that stuff on people. I bet doctors HATE hose commercials. I sure do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Nov 18, 2018)

Queer eye for the straight guy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 18, 2018)

Tclem said:


> Queer eye for the straight guy



Well, I guess thats better than the kardashians....eh?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 18, 2018)

Hahahaaa


----------



## FLQuacker (Nov 18, 2018)

Up at the "getaway".…we get 6 local broadcast channels. But I have learned to do neat stuff with bamboo cuz we do get METV......watch Gilligan's Island a lot :)

And we are entertained by the wacko Floridian bee keeper quite often....luckily Mrs Bee keeper comes along to keep him restrained!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

